# Finally took pics of it all!!!



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 29, 2005)

The Table







The 4 Sterilite Boxes:
#1
Bronzers and Shimmer powders




#2= The Palettes






#3= Face Stuff







#4- Blushes





Little Drawers:
One drawer has nail polishes (didnt take pic)

everyday stuff:  





samples!





bases: 




im working on getting more of these...i think i need some esp. CCB's...except my shadesticks are in the stila paint can
Liners:




pencil liners are in stila can

Other stuff:





Glosses: just mac ones- not including whats on top of the drawers




lipliners are in stila can

Lipsticks and stuff on top of drawers:





Pigments:





The shadow palettes!
ok here we go

the highlighter palette:





dazzlelight, mylar, yogurt, shroom, nylon   orb, crystal avalanche, vapour, nylon naked lunch vanilla seedy pearl phloof brule retrospeck

the smokey eyes palette:
 shadowy lady, plumage, femme noir beauty marked blue noir contrast black tied carbon






the peaches/golds/oranges

mythology limit arena motif rule paradisco jest goldmine orange expensive pink gleam gorgeous gold chrome yellow





the greens:
velvet moss juxt sprout (which is being dc'ed) greensmoke swimming lucky green (oops...supposed to be in LE palette lol) sumptuous olive humid bitter






the pinks and purples:
pink freeze, plum dressing dove feather cranberry swish trax sattelite dreams sketch sweet lust creme de violet parfait amour star violet






the blues:
deep truth, aquadiasiac, shimmermoss, brill freshwater jewel blue zonk bleu surreal moons reflection electric eel steamy






the bronzey/copperys
falling star, amerlights romp honeylust woodwinked coppering and tempting






the browns
brown down, soba, sable twinks swiss chocolate wedge haux mulch mystery kid texture






limited shadows palette 1

peridot, electro sky, cobalt (pro), unreally blue gold bit, little minx, amethyst (cant remember the name of that other purple- was in the chromozone quad with unreally blue)  orange tangent living pnk banshee elite guacamole leisuretime







limited #2

parrot, prose and fancy li'lilly ingenue blue sensualize, mystical mist blue absinthe romantique








premades and other limited quads

diana quad, inventive eyes quad, lustrevision quad, d'bohemia quad and madame b quad 

yay all done! =)


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 29, 2005)

That is such a perfect array of shadow colors & I love the way you organized them all! This is such a pretty collection!


----------



## Eemaan (Nov 29, 2005)

That is an amazing collection. in fact i still have my jaw hanging in aww


----------



## Lisheous (Nov 29, 2005)

You have a beautiful collection and a wonderful color of selections. It's what I would want too.


----------



## user3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Love the collection! I really like how you have your MAC l/g and pigments stored!


----------



## user4 (Nov 29, 2005)

lucky girl!!!!!


----------



## SonRisa (Nov 29, 2005)

(cant remember the name of that other purple- was in the chromozone quad with unreally blue)

- That was nocturnelle which is permanent


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_(cant remember the name of that other purple- was in the chromozone quad with unreally blue)

- That was nocturnelle which is permanent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol damn now i have to switch palettes! ha


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 1, 2005)

Impressive number of palettes you have there! Love your storage system too


----------



## thesweetlove (Dec 1, 2005)

Where did you get that lipglass holder?


----------



## umademesmyle (Dec 28, 2005)

one word: WHOA! 

how do you decide what to put on everyday?


----------



## greenkiwi (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow, and my fiancee says I have a lot!! Nice collection!


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 29, 2005)

amazing collection! wow!!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice collection.


----------



## missdiorable (Dec 29, 2005)

gosh. i wish i had a collection like yours...how do you keep up with everthing?


----------



## PrettyinPink (Dec 29, 2005)

That's a great collection girl, it's so organized! Can I ask where you got that displayer that's holding your MAC lip glasses? Me like!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Dec 31, 2005)

very nice. i so love what you store your piggys and lipglasses in. where did you get those?


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 1, 2006)

WOW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  *Drool* What a wicked collection


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thesweetlove* 
_Where did you get that lipglass holder?_

 

the container store i recently went back and got more cause my collection has groooown lol   new pics! haha


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pushhupsindrag* 
_very nice. i so love what you store your piggys and lipglasses in. where did you get those?_

 

the conatiner store but i actually just ordered a new rack for 25 bucks its a nail polish rack and hold 90 bottles yeeha


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------

